# North Yorkshire, England.



## free bird (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi all,
Im looking for a social anxiety support group that I can go to, to meet other people like me in North Yorkshire, England. I believe the key to getting better from S.A is to engage with other people face to face and support eachother, online you aren't able to push yourself socially very much so it would be more productive to go and meet other people in the same boat. I have looked online for groups in my area but cant find any specifically for social anxiety sufferers, only mixed anxiety self help groups, can anyone help??


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi Free bird - closest I am is hexham so its a bit of a treck to get down there but try SAUK - may find some peeps over there.


----------

